# which  external HD to  buy ???



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jul 13, 2009)

hi  guys my  budget  is rs.40000 to  the  max . I wanted to know if this is any different from 3.5" in performance and longevity. I wanted to know if the 2.5" can be left running for as long as the 3.5" because the enclosures for the 2.5" are much smaller with no fan and most of the time they don't even have a power outlet. They come with a USB power outlet that connects to your computer and draw power from that. It recharges as well. But the battery life is very low. This was my main concern actually. I know I have left the 3.5" hard drives running for a long time. But, with the 2.5" enclosures, can I plug the power source to the USB of the computer and leave it running for a long time? Can it last, without overheating, as long as a 3.5" hard drive and can it be left running as long and be trusted not to delete data when drawing power from the computer like the 3.5" can be left running plugged into an outlet powersource? Thanks for your help in advance. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 15, 2009)

40000 for external HDD..! you are a oil rich arab..

BTW, it's not HD it's HDD..

Please specify the budget correctly. I'm sure you are not on the budget you've specified...


----------



## angie (Jul 15, 2009)

i am DAMN sure he meant 4k...
dats why i like the 'k' version...


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jul 15, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> 40000 for external HDD..! you are a oil rich arab..
> 
> BTW, it's not HD it's HDD..
> 
> Please specify the budget correctly. I'm sure you are not on the budget you've specified...



my  bad its  rs 4000.....  so  beside that  can  u  help  me decide ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 15, 2009)

Go for WD 640GB External HDD. It's a 0.1 or 0.2k higher than your budget. or you may get it below your budget amount from local dealers. Go for it best in it's range.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jul 20, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Go for WD 640GB External HDD. It's a 0.1 or 0.2k higher than your budget. or you may get it below your budget amount from local dealers. Go for it best in it's range.



thanks  bro...  is  it  2.5  or  3.5  inch


----------

